# Motorhomefacts Rally Group



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi VS
The new rally season is upon us we need to be able to list rallies members must be able to add them self to the rallies we have been waiting for too many years for you to give us some thing to work with,please try and set up something that we can work with.before the rally group dies.
Thanks for now
scottie 
Rally Group Coordinator


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Reported in order to raise its profile, please do that as the more reports it receives the more likely VS are to take notice of it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Also reported.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

@VS_Admin I've no facility to report but hope the @VS_Admin will bring it to their attention - Ha!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In order to report, simply click on the triangle below the subscriber's name, that raises it as a question but we have heard previously that if more than a few report the same post, it gets escalated from "local admin", whoever that might be, and is sent to VS for their consideration.

It is simply using the system that they provide, in order to hopefully get what is needed.

I hope that helps those unsure about how to report a post.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Have sent this to their corporate web-site 'Hi, the thread https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/237255-motorhomefacts-rally-group.html needs a response from your company. Please look into it.' and have also reported it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave (penguin) - I should have explained there's no such facility on the EMV but it's good info.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Reported


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

Posting here would not have sent us alerts. Not sure why the @ did not send alerts. Lets see if we can work out a solution using the existing forum page. Walk me through what you need it to say and what you need to be able to update. 
-Philip


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

VS_Admin said:


> Posting here would not have sent us alerts. Not sure why the @ did not send alerts. Lets see if we can work out a solution using the existing forum page. Walk me through what you need it to say and what you need to be able to update.
> -Philip


Philip,

I understand that posting here would send no alerts, but is it true that if a post is reported more than a few times, the local admins do escalate things for your attention?

We are simply trying to raise awareness as it has been difficult to get responses from anyone at VS sadly so alternative methods have been used.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

VS_Admin said:


> Posting here would not have sent us alerts. Not sure why the @ did not send alerts. Lets see if we can work out a solution using the existing forum page. Walk me through what you need it to say and what you need to be able to update.
> -Philip


Isn't the existing forum page on the old site - and therein lies the problem, that peoe can't get at it. So it wouldn't matter what you did, or how fancy you made the page - very few could access it.

Correct me if I'm wrong on that score.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If you can get onto the old site and look at how people put their names down for rallies you will get a good idea of what they want.

This request is one that has been made many times before. Presumably you have an system that records communications with an indidvidual site. Can I suggest that if such a system exists you consult it as well as looking at our old site.

The importance of this request cannot be understated when it comes to the future of this site. The rallies have long been an important part of the MHF community. That part is slowly diminishing and those of us that are, in practice, only visiters to check on the status of individual rallies will reduce or stop the numbers of their'hits' to do so. These so called 'hits' are, as I understand it, part of the information you give to potential advertisers. Therefore the fewer hits the more potential there is for loss of revenue for VS. The remainder of the site will be populated by the diminishing number of people who just like to chat. Now I know that you may well understand the economics of your business better than I but just in case you don't I thought I would state the obvious and give my take on it.

I have to say that I don't feel confident that VS is up to the job when they can't get the @ system working.


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

jiwawa said:


> Isn't the existing forum page on the old site - and therein lies the problem, that peoe can't get at it. So it wouldn't matter what you did, or how fancy you made the page - very few could access it.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong on that score.


The original site was not able to be shoehorned into this site so at the time we did our best to maintain what was no longer supported. I am hoping I can find a way to get the software here to work for rally signups.
-Philip


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK a question from a numpty....

Would it not be easier to set up a new section on the new site and give Scottie the ability to copy and paste anything that he believes is essential for 2019 as many of the posts referred to events many years ago now...

Perhaps a small team of volunteers could help Scottie migrate data - I would help provided it was feasible....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems to me it's essential it's on the new site. Otherwise people won't be able to find/access it.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I cant even get on the old site been yelling at VS for ages and nothing is getting done!!! neither I OR SCOTTIE CAN DO ANYTHING AT ALL ON THE OLD SITE VS AND WE NEED TO START LISTING 2020 RALLYS.

If you can NOT sort the old site can you make something that will work for us on the NEW site PLEASE

Baring that we do have our own facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/ if you would all like to join it where our rallys will be listed as soon as we have some

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I am trying desperately to get V S to set up a rally section on the new page something that I can post rallies members can reserve a place then be able to confirm their bookings something that I can edit/amend details as and when required that would be a fantastic start.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Surely, it cannot be impossible to have a new section headed "Rallies" where you can post, amend etc with a new thread for each rally and of course a front page with a calendar which is locked so that only you and organisers such as LadyJ can post on but not normal me,beers who would be able to post on the individual thread for each rally.

Surely, that cannot be too hard, after al that has been done for eg their announcements ?

VS it is time to step up and sort out...... Scottie and his crew do an immense amount of good for MHF.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

VS_Admin Any progress to report?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I've just asked the question again using the @ system.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Although it is not showing up in my messages. Given his response to jiwawa it's another bit of their system that doesn't work.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And given my problem reported in the Bugs forum took 10 or 11 days to elicit a response, where DO we log a problem and hope to get a reasonably-timed reply?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I suspect that using the VS site contact page https://www.verticalscope.com/contact/ and mentioning MHF in the text gets a fair bit of attention in Canada. Contacts within MHF alone can be a bit insular so only those whose job it is to monitor us will see requests and if, for whatever reason, they do not notice a post I suspect that a prompt from outside the circle can be a bit of an influence on thinking; well that's my theory.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But surely, setting up a new "forum" with Admin rights to eg Scottie and Lady J would take about 5 minutes of competent or even mediocre techie time ?

Their website talks about "acquiring and developing sites" they have done the former, but the latter seems conspicuously lacking.

Does that indicate that the techies assigned to MHF are not even holders of the "mediocre" label ?

That would surprise me, to me it suggests a lack of direction from above

Maybe a contact to Robert Laidlow (CEO and Foubder) or Doug Clarke (Chief Operating Officer) may achieve more of a positive result.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Penquin said:


> That would surprise me, to me it suggests a lack of direction from above


Or maybe that is just one of the range of possible reasons.

I've been playing with Google translate and it just came up with 'equus mortuus verbera'.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

ut bene sit tibi bene


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Penquin said:


> ut bene sit tibi bene


Is that in code?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Close.... try google translate hint, hint....😀


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Well, I've just had a message from VS asking who the admin was we were dealing with saying "Were you working with one of our Admins on the rally page? I can follow up with them if you let me know who." I've told them it was Philip. 

Later on I must look up the Latin for left hand and right hand.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Response: Quote:
Originally Posted by cronkle
Any progress on the rally page solution?
What?
-Philip

I have asked 'the rally page?'

I'm not sure that this is leading anywhere.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

cronkle said:


> (...) I must look up the Latin for left hand and right hand.


Left .... _sinister_, see also Corbynium which has a strong sinister bias, fortunately it is largely inert...


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Me Neither I have been contacted by most of vs but as a rule only once they very seldom reply and after all this time I don't think they ever will I am thinking now that motorhome help offer of setting up a rally group there might be the best option just not sure anymore.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I think that the Motorhome Help offer (if it still stands) has more potential life to it than Facts. Have we still got a committee and what do they think?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I have tried to get the committee together but never easy, I wanted to change the constitution of the group to allow non members of MHF to attend rallies and rename the group to 
The motorhome rally group, I hold the exemption certificates under that name for Help/MHF as well as certificates for MHF I wanted to run joint rallies that way at least members could get booked on at least one group but again I cant get that agreed as for committee there has not been a meeting for a good few years. I live in hope of saving the rally group but hope is fading.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Who is supposed to be on the committee and how do we get on if they don't want to continue?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi
there was boggymike, ladyJ Jolly Jack, angie and myself. I am sure there was someone else but all so long ago


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Can you make a copy of the constitution available? Do we know where the last meeting records are?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In most scenarios if someone misses three committee meetings they are deemed to have resigned, BUT as you are holding virtual meetings that might cloud the issue rather.

VS have zero interest in rallies - they do not contribute to their cash flow but would cost money to set up a suitable platform etc.

Sadly, it may be time to admit defeat and SHOCK, HORROR approach one of the other major forums and see whether MHF could be absorbed. There are numerous groups now doing top such things including FarceBook as well as other, well known examples.

Sorry, it is an admission of defeat - defeat due to the total apathy of VS. But they are not concerned even when their image is slightly tarnished -their shoulders are so broad that MHF represents not even a little finger's worth.....


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Scottie
pm sent


----------

